# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Trong cái nắng rộn ràng sôi động của mùa hè một chuyến chu du trên một chiếc du thuyền hiện đại ngay giữa vùng vịnh Hạ Long – kì quan thiên nhiên thế giới, bạn sẽ được thỏa sức khám phá vẻ đẹp diễm lệ của Hạ Long và tận hưởng một kì nghỉ trong mơ trên du thuyền, thưởng thức những bữa tiệc hải sản ngon lành, tham quan những khu làng chài, chèo thuyền Kayak, khám phá những hang động trong vịnh… 

Hay đến Quy Nhơn – Tuy Hòa chiêm ngưỡng kiến trúc Ghềnh Đá Đĩa độc đáo, Đầm Ô Loan dưới chân đèo, đến Quy Nhơn tham quan cầu vượt biển Thị Nại dài nhất Việt Nam, chinh phục đồi cát bay Nhơn Lý – đồi cát cao nhất Việt Nam…


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tuy Hòa - Quy Nhơn
*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour: 8.580.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 12,19,26/6,03,10,17,24,31/7

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn 3 sao, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty TST tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Khám phá vịnh Hạ Long 3 ngày 2 đêm cùng Du Thuyền Bhaya*

Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêmGiá tour: 3.100.000 VND/khách (01 đêm ngủ ở khách sạn Mường Thanh và 01 đêm trên tàu Bhaya)Phương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Lào - Miền đất triệu voi (5N4D)*

Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêmGiá tour: 9.950.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 12,26/6

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Thủ Đô Phnom Penh – Cao Nguyên Bokor Thành Phố Biển Sihanouk*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour: 4.580.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 05,12,19,26/6, 03,10,17,24,31/7

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Du Lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

